# Claw regenerating



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

The missing claw on my Mexican mini lobster is regenerating. After not seeing the lobster for about a week he came out of his cave this morning. After close examination I could see plainly that his second claw has begun to regenerate and he is growing a new one. It is now about 1/2 to 3/4 the size of his other claw. It is about a month or so since I got him with no second claw at all. Really amazing sight to see. *w3


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

That sounds pretty cool. I knew they could regenerate limbs, but actually never saw it in person. Would you upload some pictures? I'm pretty sure it will be happily playing "castanuelas" with its claws after complete recovery! 

-NP


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

I will try to get some pictures to post when I see the little guy again. He is still very shy and I don't see him that often. He has a little cave in among some rocks that he likes to hide in. It faces the front of the aquarium, so he hides in there and looks out to see when it is quiet before he ventures out for some food.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

Saw the little bugger around noon today and the new claw is now almost the same size as his other claw. However, the claw itself does not seem to be as wide or as sturdy as the other claw. Cannot believe how much the appendage and the claw grew in less than a week. Tried to snap a photo of him, but he went back into his cave before I could get one. I only have the camera built into my laptop and even when I do get some pictures they don't come out very good. Very grainy when I try to get close ups or use the zoom. Sorry about that.


----------

